# New plants!!!!!!



## Bolero (May 18, 2007)

Bought these yesterday at a local orchid fair.........what do you think?

Paph micranthum 'Fatso' x Paph superbiens 'Monster'
Paph venustum x self
Paph delenatii x Gold Dollar 'Tetragold' (4N)
Paph Psyche 'Perfect Circle' x Conco-bellatulum 'ys 8936 white'

Phal Lipperacht 'Royal Rose' x Double Delight 'Houghton'
Phal Long Pride Treasure
Dtps I-Hsin Sun Beauty

Blc (Royal Emperor x Eve Marie Barnett) x Pot Sally Taylor 'Red'
C. Lavender Ice x Lc Prophesy 'Monterey'
Pleuro viduata
Dendrobium cuthbertsonii (red form)


----------



## Hien (May 18, 2007)

Bolero said:


> Bought these yesterday at a local orchid fair.........what do you think?
> 
> Paph micranthum 'Fatso' x Paph superbiens 'Monster'
> Paph venustum x self
> ...



Paph delenatii x Gold Dollar 'Tetragold' (4N) sounds interesting


----------



## Bolero (May 18, 2007)

Yeah it's a promising cross and a fairly mature seedling. It should flower in the next 12 months so I'll post a picture when it does.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2007)

Nice haul.


----------

